# Gladys Cookies , Chilly Jamboree and Peonies!, oh my



## Ably.Saucey (Dec 27, 2018)

New Gladys Cookies are in stock!
I'm going to be spending leaf tickets on these, I know it, I might even break and spend real money for these...
I'll edit once I have a picture.
And the Peonies and the Jamboree! 
! Pocket camp has really caught my attention lately, I feel bad I abandoned it all summer.


----------



## Tikikata (Dec 27, 2018)

Very excited about the Gladys cookies! She's one of my main villagers on my New Leaf town so it's cool to see her getting her own cookie event!


----------



## Neechan (Dec 27, 2018)

Maybe it’s just me, but I’m actually angry that Gladys stuff wasn’t part of the flower event... because the rate of which you get stuff is atrocious... I recently got an apple giftcard for Christmas and decided to spend some of it on some leaf tickets (about 7.99 worth) this is my only purchase that I’ve made for this game

Simply put, I went to tommy and ordered a cookie box yesterday (got the Goldie one) and I got 3 autumn skirts and 2 cardigans... needless to say, I was disappointed .. (now I’m stuck with 5 skirts and 4 cardigans) on the bright side I got 6 stamps on my card...

Stuff like this is why I am afraid of spending any leaf tickets, free or bought

- - - Post Merge - - -

On the other hand, the new cookie is very pretty, I’m a sucker for Japanese themed items.


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2018)

I love it but I wish it didn't have a snowy theme to it so I'd be able to use it all-year round. This cookie will be a no for me in using leaf tickets.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2018)

*nanpan *
That seems to be a common mistake of theirs. I get it's New Years, but it really bogs down their reuse.
I guess that's why they added/are adding some kind of snow terrain so it snows all the time then?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> *nanpan *
> That seems to be a common mistake of theirs. I get it's New Years, but it really bogs down their reuse.
> I guess that's why they added/are adding some kind of snow terrain so it snows all the time then?



I think it's great they do that with terrains but again you'd need to buy 2 terrains to make it look normal, and even after that there's still the whole debacle of the terrain beyond the river!! It looks so off because they don't have purchasable terrains for that. All in all, so expensive.


----------



## Snowesque (Dec 27, 2018)

*nanpan *
For sure, I wish they went a better way about it.


----------



## koopasta (Dec 27, 2018)

The fact that I bought six Gladys cookies and got all three-star items has turned me off already.


----------



## Moontoon (Dec 27, 2018)

Bought 3 Fortune Cookie boxes to get the wig, only to be disappointed. It’s one of those that makes your hair color look darker. Not a fan of those :’(


----------



## cornimer (Dec 27, 2018)

Honestly I don't love the new cookies. I only like the bridge and I'm not about to spend my leaf tickets on cookies if I only want the 5-star item (which I probably won't get)


----------



## Dracule (Dec 27, 2018)

I love the new cookie. Ended up buying two packages worth of it and got almost all of the items from the cookie; except the bridge and veranda, which were the ones I wanted most... lol. I’m definitely enjoying this winter Japanese-themed event and the items look good for the garden one.

There’s two other cookies coming out later, so I’m excited to see what both of those look like since it’s implied they’ll be “winter-themed” as well. I hope they aren’t too cute though—I’ll be tempted to buy more leaf tickets. :’C


----------

